# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Linux  >  Троян Linux.PNScan взламывает роутеры и устанавливает бэкдоры

## olejah

Появившийся более года назад троян под Linux в очередной раз нацелен на маршрутизаторы и пытается установить бэкдоры. Linux.PNScan, вредонос, подробно изученный в прошлом году, атаковал устройства с архитектурами ARM, MIPS и PowerPC.

Теперь исследователи в области безопасности из Malware Must Die! говорят, что этот ELF-червь поражает системы x86 Linux. В прошлом году исследователи Doctor Web предположили, что троян устанавливался на маршрутизаторы, используя уязвимость ShellShock. Троян перебирает пароли брутфорсом и устанавливает на маршрутизаторы скрипт, который загружает бэкдор.

Вредонос, которого исследовали эксперты Malware Must Die! является вариацией оригинального трояна Linux.PNScan.1 и называется Linux.PNScan.2. В отличие от Linux.PNScan.1, который пытается взломать комбинации логина с помощью специального словаря, Linux.PNScan.2 нацелен на конкретные IP-адреса и пытается подключиться к ним через SSH , используя одну из следующих комбинаций: root,root; admin,admin; или ubnt,ubnt.

В процессе анализа исследователи Malware Must Die! обнаружили, что троян был сделан с использованием Toolchains и имеет совместимость с GCC(GNU) 4.1.x. Исследователи также обнаружили, что авторы вредоноса используют кросс параметр компилятора для i686 и включенную конфигурацию SSL.

После того, как зловред попал на устройство, он делится на 4 процесса (в дополнение к основному), создавая файлы на устройстве, прослушивая 2 TCP-порта. Червь также способен брутфорсить логины.

Отправляя запросы на twitter.com, Linux.PNScan может скрыть свой вредоносный трафик и мешают анализу. Сформированный вредоносный трафик невозможно отличить от легитимного.

По словам исследователей, вредонос активен уже в течение последних шести месяцев. Исследователи предполагают, что злоумышленники могут быть из России. 

Несмотря на то, вредонос не новый, важно повысить осведомленность об этой угрозе, говорят исследователи в области безопасности. Эксперты также отмечают, что зараженные маршрутизаторы имеют следы конкретных запущенных процессов.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

